# What is it?



## ebasnett (Jun 9, 2021)

Does anyone recognize this frame? Obviously it’s a Western Flyer circa 1989-90, but I don’t recognize the frame. I’ll buy an American department store bike to bang around the neighborhood, but I don’t want it if it’s Chinese.


----------



## bloo (Jun 9, 2021)

If you have the year right, it probably isn't Chinese. Its possible but Chinese products weren't super common yet at that time. Taiwan maybe. I don't recognize the frame shape. Look for numbers. Look on the rear dropouts next to the rear axle, and under the bottom bracket (crank), and on the headtube somewhere near the badge. Post pictures of any numbers you find. If it is a USA Huffy or Murray, the numbers will probably make sense to someone here enough to tell where it came from, and maybe even what year it was built.


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## ebasnett (Jun 9, 2021)

I don’t have the bike yet. It’s for sale locally for cheap. If it’s a USA made Huffy or Murray, I’ll go grab it. I thought it kinda looks like a late 80s Roadmaster with that “kinked” top bar. The photo above was posted by someone on the CABE and shows a very similar model in the 1989-1990 Western Auto catalog. The fork crown seems slightly different, but everything else is the same. I’ll probably just roll the dice and go get it.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 9, 2021)

I have a complete one of those… it’s unfortunately in storage… but I believe it was as dude above said… made in Taiwan… I’ll look this weekend if you can hold out that long! But ….20$ is what i paid… and the frame is all I wanted!  And i got what i paid for… id pass on it!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 9, 2021)

Hold out for atleast one like this



. 










I happily paid 60$ 1988 made in merica!


----------



## AndyA (Jul 17, 2021)

That's an odd kink in the top bar. Did it start out life like that? Hard to imagine how that could have gotten bent.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2021)

The one pictured doesn't look like something Murray ever produced. Wire fender stays on a middleweight indicates foreign made to me.


----------

